
Show HN: Open Source Computer Science Degree - mig4ng
https://github.com/ForrestKnight/open-source-cs
======
mig4ng
This is not my work, I found it via a youtube video[1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyOvFSP_IpQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyOvFSP_IpQ)

~~~
oklol
There is also this if you haven’t heard of it already:

[https://github.com/ossu/computer-
science/blob/dev/README.md](https://github.com/ossu/computer-
science/blob/dev/README.md)

~~~
furo
There is also this if you haven't heard of it already too:

[https://teachyourselfcs.com](https://teachyourselfcs.com) and
[https://functionalcs.github.io/curriculum/](https://functionalcs.github.io/curriculum/)

